# How do I keep the cabinet tops cleaner?



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

I am trying to reduce the amount of housekeeping needed in this monster of a farmhouse, and could use some advice. Hereâs the back story: 

â¢	130 yr-old, 3,000 sq ft, heart pine farm house with 12' ceilings, being remodeled one room at a time
â¢	Situated in the middle of a cotton field
â¢	We donât use the AC, so windows are open 3 seasons of the year
â¢	Supplemental woodstove, fireplace & gas logs in the winter
â¢	2 dogs and 1 bird live inside with us 2 retired folks

I went to clean the tops of my cabinets today. Even using ammonia & Dawn, had to use a scrub brush and several rags to get the greasy, black, dirt off. And there were a ton of spider webs and various dead bugs up there. This takes too long, and I dread having to do it at least yearly. I was thinking that maybe I should line the top of the cabinets with a single sheet of newspaper & just re-do it every year. But I certainly donât want to encourage roaches to get under the paper or mice to use it for bedding. I could put a layer of powdered boric acid or Diatomaceous Earth under the paper for the bugs. Which would you use? What could I do about possible mice up there? We do have them elsewhere in the house, but i can't see me climbing up there to check traps very often. And what can I do to discourage spiders? I hate to kill them. I actually like spiders, especially as I donât use bug spray, but the amount of cobwebs near the ceiling is embarrassing. So if you've lived this living in an old farmhouse dream, please let me know how you kept your kitchen cabinets clean.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Could you paint with a high gloss paint that would make wiping down faster?


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I am thinking about a self adhesive shelf paper up there. It is slick and you can just wipe it off, or you can do like my mom did. When she made the climb and covered the top of the cabinets, she put like 5 layers up there. If she wasn't in the mood to scrub off the cobwebs and grease, she just ripped off a layer of paper. Mice didn't seem to bother it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I put new cabinets in an old farmhouse to rent. A friend with similar experience told me that his wife puts inexpensive towels on top that can we tossed out or thrown in the washer. Dish towel size.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I like the idea of shelf paper and a little masking tape on the ends should keep most things from getting under.

Even if you have to dust under the shelf paper at least the greasy gunk buildup will be prevented.

Peppermint oil on cotton balls should keep spider and mice away.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

This could be another use for press and seal glad wrap, it may stick and remove easily, can be overlapped or cut to size.


----------

